
Barnes and Noble, Kobo Have Shut Down Their HTML5 Reading App - duncan_bayne
http://the-digital-reader.com/2016/04/20/barnes-noble-kobo-have-shut-down-their-html5-reading-apps/
======
duncan_bayne
As a result, I've closed my Kobo account. They no longer have an eBook reading
solution for either Linux or FreeBSD.

